# Baby Evie



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

I tried to post this in the Breeding section as that seems more relevant but im not allowed. If thats where it should be can someone move it for me? 

Anyway, some of you already know Evie  She is our first chihuahua pup and a little survivor. Her mum had 3 beautiful babies, 2 boys and Evie. Sadly she had quite a panic about it all and turned on the babies. The white boy died at 1 day, mum had attacked him and the vet thinks it was shock. The lovely red boy was born weak after being born out of his sac, and he never got going  Evie had to be taken away from her mum at a few days old as she got so upset when feeding her that it was becoming a nightmare, she was very agitated and would growl at her. So I have completely hand reared her from about 3 days old. She was also born very tiny, at about 70g. Im told it is very rare for such a tiny person to make it this far, but she is now 4 and 1/2 weeks and currently weighing in at about 360g, still small for her age but not bad!  She is a wonderful character and spoilt rotten. 

Anyway, pics from Day 1 to Today!


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Today:





































Her "mum" Maya:





























She still has a very long way to go, but we're getting there!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She's so sweet!!! Sorry to hear about the other puppies. That is a LOT of work hand rearing a baby like that. You have done well. 

Will you be keeping her?


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhh....she is sweet. What a fighter.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

What a beautiful little baby.. Wow, what you have acheived is nothing short of a miracle in my opinion..To hand rear a chi from 3 days old had to be a 24/7 job.. I certainly admire the dedication and love you have for little Evie.. Blessings, Deb


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Its been a lot of hard work. She is still on two hourly feeds through the day now as she is a bit behind a "normal" pup, but she is going through the night now which helps. For the first couple of weeks I was having to do feeds every hour, 24 hours a day. It was exhausting, but definately worth it. We had a few worrying times where I didnt think she'd make it, and she's still not out of the woods now, but she's a tough little thing!


----------



## LucyChi (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow. That is just amazing. Plus she is gorgeous. Good job.


----------



## Raqy (Aug 25, 2010)

Aww what a cutie! I know the 2 hr feedings with my new two, but every hour? You are doing a great job. Try to get some rest when you can...


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

She's adorable.

I remember hand rearing a little red squirrel, he was about the size of a peanut, bald, ears and eyes closed when we got him. It took about 10 weeks of middle of the night feedings before he could make it through the night. It was grueling and we almost lost him once. I can really feel for you but I also know how rewarding it is when they grow up big and strong.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank you for shareing that story of baby evie i think she is the most adorable little chih ive ever seen and so ready to live wish you the best with her


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Thanks all


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Shes just adorable Jess. Love her!!!


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

OMG, she's the sweetest! Looks like she's coming along really well thankfully! Good job!


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Well done you, what a lot of work. Loved the pics you can see how well she is progressing, what a cute pic with the paw up. She seems to be doing so well  also cute name.

So sad about her brothers tho  xx


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh she is really, really beartiful. Good Luck, Hope she continues to grow and thrive.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

You have done fantastic, well done. x


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

She is adorable and obviously a fighter. I love her lil eyes. So sweet. Good luck in the future with her and keep us updated!


----------



## candj315 (Feb 4, 2011)

aww she is such a precious little girl <3 What a true survivor. Its amazing how these little guys can pull through just about anything. Sorry to hear about her siblings. She looks like shes doing so well! Love watching her grow up in just a few pics!


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

my gosh she is gorgeous  , have you started her on solids yet ?


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

What a little doll! My daughter was a vet tech for some years, and we've done more than our fair share (she more than me) of hand raising pups and kittens who had lost their Mama, so I have some idea of what it takes. It's grueling and I admire your fortitude in sticking with it. Yeah, Evie still has a ways to go, but I'm very optimistic for you that she'll make it all the way. Good job!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the other pups! But Evie is just so precious!!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow! She is adorable, you must be doing a wonderful job. Please keep us updated on her.


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

I am amazed! She is the most precious little imp! You have done so well with her. I am looking forward to seeing her grow up. I admit it! I have a soft spot for the tiny ones.


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

awww she is so cute!


----------

